# Things they say



## Mesafalcon (Jun 21, 2015)

snippets of bits 
of poems cut up to form 
a poem
it's a mess

random words is like stringing together
a sax
not improvisation
it's a mess

a purpose or a point
feeling shortchanged
I have to agree
it's a mess

across as incomplete homework
due five minutes ago
ink blot poetry
it's a mess

intriguing lines
within the same piece
very much in evidence
it's a mess


----------



## musichal (Jun 21, 2015)

Very, very good!  I like the way you threw some of [somebody's] words back at them, and at least for us witnesses they make perfect sense.  Cool poem, though one of us must be off since it made sense. :icon_bounce: Maybe both of us. :icon_bounce::icon_bounce:


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 21, 2015)

musichal said:


> Very, very good!  I like the way you threw some of [somebody's] words back at them, and at least for us witnesses they make perfect sense.  Cool poem, though one of us must be off since it made sense. :icon_bounce: Maybe both of us. :icon_bounce::icon_bounce:



It must be original at the least, right? 

I was wondering if people would know what it was. Technically, I didn't write it. But I was inspired!

Thanks, M.

_The last verse is yours...._


----------



## musichal (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh, yeah, I see my contribution there, too.  Never meant to imply otherwise.  But you wrote it, and it is way good.  I'm glad we've remained friends through all this 'mess' :salut: LOL.  You have a wicked sense of humor which most of us share.  I also like your poems that have a message best, even when the point is sharp and aimed my general direction!\\/


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 21, 2015)

musichal said:


> Oh, yeah, I see my contribution there, too.  Never meant to imply otherwise.  But you wrote it, and it is way good.  I'm glad we've remained friends through all this 'mess' :salut: LOL.  You have a wicked sense of humor which most of us share.  I also like your poems that have a message best, even when the point is sharp and aimed my general direction!\\/



I'm glad someone gets it!

Let's see if the others recognize their insightful words which were not _quite_ meant for this purpose.

Let's see if the others recognize their insightful words which were not _quite_ meant for this purpose. I imagine it "might" bother some folk. But, it is actually a poem with nothing "mean" said.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 22, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> But, it is actually a poem with nothing "mean" said.



Definitely nothing "mean" about it - rather clever, I thought.


----------



## escorial (Jun 22, 2015)

it's a mess is the defining line in each stanza..how you never decided on it being the title but that's just me...i like the the structure..has a clarity to it


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 22, 2015)

escorial said:


> it's a mess is the defining line in each stanza..how you never decided on it being the title but that's just me...i like the the structure..has a clarity to it



That title you suggest is fine, but 'things they say' fits better due to fact that the actual words  aren't mine... so, its_ things they said about my poems _really.

The first verse is from your replies...


----------



## escorial (Jun 22, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> That title you suggest is fine, but 'things they say' fits better due to fact that the actual words  aren't mine... so, its_ things they said about my poems _really.
> 
> The first verse is from your replies...




i see but the last line is your interpretation or view..not mine honky tonk


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm feeling left out. lol


----------



## Nellie (Jun 22, 2015)

What a mess you have made!


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 22, 2015)

escorial said:


> i see but the last line is your interpretation or view..not mine honky tonk



The last line is from astroannie's comment, so ya, its not all yours, but they all got that tagged on

Its a mixture of everyones view...  or a mixture of everyones interpretation...

Kevin-

I guess I didnt view your comments as negetive or as negetive as they rest？


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 22, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> snippets of bits
> of poems cut up to form
> a poem
> it's a mess
> ...



*i sees it!*
*i seize the poem!*


----------



## escorial (Jun 22, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> The last line is from astroannie's comment, so ya, its not all yours, but they all got that tagged on
> 
> Its a mixture of everyones view...  or a mixture of everyones interpretation...
> 
> ...


But not mine


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 22, 2015)

escorial said:


> But not mine



Okay...

I guess I made a mistake in my explanation

*the first three lines are yours*

I guess its an interpretation of interpretations?


----------



## escorial (Jun 22, 2015)

The explanation gives me clarity to the piece...thanks


----------



## inkwellness (Jun 23, 2015)

As a spectator, I enjoy seeing the conversation that has been inspired by this piece. It's like a few friends standing round a painting, each one sharing and relating to the rest. It's nice to see that. I've been to other sites where they tear each other's work apart. 

It's nice to see this.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 23, 2015)

inkwellness said:


> As a spectator, I enjoy seeing the conversation that has been inspired by this piece. It's like a few friends standing round a painting, each one sharing and relating to the rest. It's nice to see that. I've been to other sites where they tear each other's work apart.
> 
> It's nice to see this.



Thanks for that comment. Thats what i consider the heart of the matter. 

Folk like you chimming in helps keep it lively and justified.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

> Kevin-
> 
> I guess I didnt view your comments as negetive or as negetive as they rest


I'll try harder next time.


----------

